# Facebook : mot de passe non reconnu dans réglages



## nicoolas94 (28 Juin 2018)

Hello à tous,
depuis plusieurs jours, dans les réglages Facebook de mon Iphone (dans la partie réglages de mon Iphone donc), ils me demandent de retaper mon mot de passe (pour synchroniser les contacts ou le calendrier par exemple), et quand je le tape, j'ai toujours "un problème s'est produit lors de l'accès à votre compte. Retapez le mot de passe pour......"  en fond, et avec en première fenêtre "saisissez le mot de passe Facebook pour *******". Alors que mon mot de passe est correct, bien entendu.
Je précise que j'ai bien accès à l'appli, tout fonctionne, mais mes contacts et calendrier ne sont plus synchronisés car dans la partie réglages facebook de mon Iphone donc, le mot de passe n'est plus reconnu.
C'est chiant car dès que je rajoute un contact dans mon Iphone, j'ai un message d'alerte pour retaper mon mot de passe dans les réglages facebook de l'Iphone.
J'ai eu beau supprimer et retélécharger l'appli Facebook, le problème demeure.
Comment puis-je me sortir de ce problème..?
Merci!


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

Apple a coupé les ponts avec Facebook. Tu ne peux plus paramétrer l'accès à FaceBook directement depuis les réglages de l'iPhone. 
(De la même façon sur Mac, plus de compte FaceBook dans Préférences Système, et les applications qui pouvaient envoyer directement des données sur FaceBook, comme iPhoto ou iMovie, ne le peuvent plus)


----------



## nicoolas94 (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Apple a coupé les ponts avec Facebook. Tu ne peux plus paramétrer l'accès à FaceBook directement depuis les réglages de l'iPhone.
> (De la même façon sur Mac, plus de compte FaceBook dans Préférences Système, et les applications qui pouvaient envoyer directement des données sur FaceBook, comme iPhoto ou iMovie, ne le peuvent plus)



Mais donc, comment je vais pour synchroniser mes contacts téléphone et facebook? Et comment supprimer cette notification intempestive dès que je rajoute un nouveau contact dans mon répertoire...?


----------



## nicoolas94 (29 Juin 2018)

Personne n'a ce souci là..? 
Vous avez tous votre mot de passe bien inscrit dans les réglages facebook de votre Iphone..?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Je ne synchronise rien avec Facebook...
Mais tu n'es pas le seul embêté si j'en crois Google. Mais je ne vois pas de solution.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Au fait ... quelle version d'iOS utilises-tu?


----------



## nicoolas94 (29 Juin 2018)

J'utilise iOS 10. J'attends iOS 12 pour mettre à jour mon Iphone 6 qui commence à se faire vieux!
Oui j'ai été voir sur google moi aussi avant d'écrire ici, mais je ne trouve rien... Je suis vraiment embêté car dès que je rajoute un contact dans mon répértoire ou que je modifie mon calendrier, j'ai cette notification intempestive qui me demande de retaper mon mot de passe dans les réglages facebook de mon téléphone... 
Avez-vous bien votre mot de passe rempli dans les réglages facebook de votre iphone?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Sur iOS 11, on n'a plus accès à la saisie du mot de passe de FaceBook dans les Réglages de l'iPhone...


----------



## nicoolas94 (1 Juillet 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur iOS 11, on n'a plus accès à la saisie du mot de passe de FaceBook dans les Réglages de l'iPhone...



Ah ok, bon alors je vais attendre iOS 12 à la rentrée alors...


----------



## fanjoe (7 Juillet 2018)

Même problème que nicoolas94 sur iPhone 6 Plus iOS 10.3.3
Pas de solution non plus.
Supprimer et réinstaller l'App n'a rien changé.


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2018)

Pas de solution car c'est une possibilité qu'Apple a supprimée (la configuration du compte FaceBook dans les réglages, supprimée sur iOS11, reste affichée sur iOS10 mais la liaison avec FaceBook ne se fait plus)


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (8 Juillet 2018)

Salut,

Tu vas y arriver r e m y, si tu le répètes un dernière fois, ils vont comprendre ;-) 

Et le passage à iOS 12 ne changera rien, à moins d’un changement assez radicale dans les prises de position d’Apple sur le respect de la vie privé.

Idée alternative : supprimer son compte Facebook, on peut très bien vivre sans cette chose.

a+


----------



## nicoolas94 (21 Juillet 2018)

VincentT a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu vas y arriver r e m y, si tu le répètes un dernière fois, ils vont comprendre ;-)
> 
> ...



Et pour ceux qui veulent garder leur appli facebook sur leur téléphone, ils font comment?
Il y aura une notification intempestive dès qu'il ajouteront un contact ou un événement sur leur calendrier...?


----------



## Azety (30 Septembre 2018)

Même problème sur un iPhone 5C que j'utilise pour voyager depuis juin 2018. Le mot de passe facebook m'est demandé plusieurs fois par jour par le téléphone, j'ai beau supprimer l'application du téléphone, ou supprimer mon compte depuis l'onglet facebook dans les réglages, ça ne change rien.

Le soucis c'est que certaines applications nécessitent facebook pour être utilisées. Rien de vital mais c'est ennuyant


----------



## CBea (5 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, même problème avec l’Ipad 4 de mon mari, mieux sa page se ferme presque immédiatement, sur mon appareil ça fonctionne, même s’il se connecte avec son compte ....


----------

